# What do you think of her conformation?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Re: chestnut vs sorrel.

If you put a western saddle on her, she's a sorrel. If you put an English saddle on her, she's a chestnut. At least that's been my experience: it's the same color, just described by two different horse worlds.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

ACinATX said:


> If you put a western saddle on her, she's a sorrel. If you put an English saddle on her, she's a chestnut. At least that's been my experience: it's the same color, just described by two different horse worlds.


Not necessarily. AQHA has both sorrel AND chestnut in their "official" colors:










They recognize the color is genetically the same, but differentiate it for their association:



> Genetically the same color, sorrel and chestnut are used to define different shades of the recessive red gene. A chestnut horse’s coat has a brown tint, with the most extreme color being an almost dark brown “liver” color. Sorrels, on the other hand, appear more red or copper colored.


So if a Quarter Horse, regardless of discipline, can be either "sorrel" or "chestnut". They are plenty of Chestnut and Sorrel horses in cow horse. 😀 If the horse in the OP is a QH, I would say sorrel. 

The AHA only has "chestnut"; they have no "sorrels".


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coloring is coloring, she is what she is...

You asked about her conformation...
So she appears pretty straight legged behind, aka posty-legs.
Her front end also looks like she is not standing square and over her legs but setting back on them, a trait in horses who are sore someplace.

Her butt to me is weak with a SI joint further back than I would want.
That SI placed as it is makes her hind-end look weaker and her a bit unbalanced front to back along with a longer back.
She also has a bit steeper croup that adds to a weakened butt appearance.
With her age still young, she is still growing and maturing and looks can yet change so do take that into consideration.
Sure is a pretty animal. She has gorgeous chrome on her for sure!!
🐴...


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’d call her a sorrel. To me a sorrel is more orange and a chestnut more reddish brown.

I think she’s super cute, but there’s something about her feet I don’t love. She almost looks clubby in her hinds. It could be an optical illusion, but it seems that way. Also, does her right hind twist?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Overall she's pretty light built. She is weak in her hind quarters. She may grow out of that as she matures. 
She is pretty, but still weak behind.


----------



## Jordanrlowe (Oct 8, 2021)

kewpalace said:


> Not necessarily. AQHA has both sorrel AND chestnut in their "official" colors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did read this recently!! Thanks


----------



## Jordanrlowe (Oct 8, 2021)

Zimalia22 said:


> Overall she's pretty light built. She is weak in her hind quarters. She may grow out of that as she matures.
> She is pretty, but still weak behind.


Yes I agree! Luckily I'm a humble trail guide and wouldn't ever compete on her.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she should be stood square. The angle of the photos make a difference also. She looks like she has weak hind end in these photos.


----------



## Jordanrlowe (Oct 8, 2021)

Knave said:


> I’d call her a sorrel. To me a sorrel is more orange and a chestnut more reddish brown.
> 
> I think she’s super cute, but there’s something about her feet I don’t love. She almost looks clubby in her hinds. It could be an optical illusion, but it seems that way. Also, does her right hind twist?


I added a pic of her feet. They look pretty normal to me. Thoughts?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It’s the view from the side of her feet I am seeing, and I can’t tell straight on. Could you put up a picture of her hind feet standing from the side?


----------



## Jules Horsewalker (Oct 4, 2014)

She is beautiful and Ill bet she is sweet too. I have a horse like her. As she grows and you keep riding her she will fill out. Those hindquarters will bulge with enough hill climbing. Her feet look fine from here. Glad you got yourself such a nice trail horse. I like her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think she's rather nicely built. Her immaturity is evident, and she'a dainty thing by nature, I think. But I don't see a club foot ( I think it's an optical illusions) . I don't see an overly straight rear leg either. Her front legs are 'camped' out a wee bit, meaning the come down from further ahead of the shoulder, but really, I think she's a very nice filly and will mustcle up into a fine horse. She has a sweet head, too.


----------



## Jules Horsewalker (Oct 4, 2014)

I agree. She also looks to have a soft eye and sweet disposition. Good mare.


----------



## Jules Horsewalker (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yep, the feet were an optical illusion.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

She looks like she needs some muscle on her. Very straight back, at least from the pictures and not a lot of muscle or cushion there. Also I agree with others, her back end looks a little weak. I also think she has pretty dainty lower legs. Doesn't seem like a horse would be able to carry a heavy rider or do well on rough trails.


----------



## Jules Horsewalker (Oct 4, 2014)

My little mare started at this size. Smaller than the mare we are discussing. Unless the owner is hugely mismatched in weight these type of horses are very chill and trail worthy. We ride rough terrain here. She's not big boned but a great horse.


----------

